# Advice plz!!?? Dog won't drink after op!!!



## Joan (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just after some advice really. My dog had a TPLO on Weds and we brought him home yesterday. He is refusing to drink from his bowl. I've been putting 1.5 feeding cups of water in his food twice a day, which he has eaten no problem, but every time I offer him a water bowl he turns away from it. He will drink from one of those squirty bottled you spritz flowers with. He always has and enjoys this game, but I'm concerned about the quantities he's getting.

Any advice greatly received.

Thank you.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry not sure what a TPLO is  but Banjo hardly drank at all when he was crated for 4 weeks after his op, I soaked his food though to make sure he was getting liquid


----------



## Joan (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

It's basically a knee replacement, well, heavy-duty alteration really. He's had to have his back 2 done in the last 12 months. 

He is in a cage now and will be for the next 6 weeks, so I wonder if that is it?

Did anything work to encourage him or did you just keep adding water to his food?

Thank you.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

The water bowl was always there but he hardly touched it. We always soak there food anyway becasue of the breed to make sure they are getting as much as possible. I think its becasue they arnt doing anything less peemails to leave when they are confined  

I hope he has a good revcovery 6 weeks hmy: I dont envy you that x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I've found adding an ice-cube or two to the water helps - if the dog tries to get the ice cubes out they tend to accidentally drink. Or just let them eat the ice-cube - it's water after all. 

Or fill a cup with water and see if the novelty of being allowed to drink out of one of your cups helps. 

Failing that - you could try blending a small amount of food with water to flavour the water. A sort of home-made chicken soup.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Alfie will never drink for a few days following a GA. 

I tend to mix a little bit of milk to some tepid water, and that seems to encourage him.


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

I found if Ruff wouldn't drink i used one of them water bottles with a "nipple thing" (sorry don't quite know how to describe it other than that!) he always used to drink from them even now when we are out - its like feeding a baby! lol but good luck x


----------



## Joan (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I'll try changing what I'm giving him a drink out of and the ice cubes have been a big success!

It's good to know that it's quite common too. A bit less worried now!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You could try watered down goats milk, Cows milk some dogs are lactose intolerant to, but goats milk is usually OK. There is Liquivite a canned liquid food made from chicken, liver, beef eggs and skimmed milk for use during recovery from illlness and surgery that you can buy. Maybe you could try making a thin watery soup, using that sort of idea to make him take more fluids.


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

when my Lady refuses to drink i give her warm milk and she never refuses that  or sometimes just put a little drop of milk in her water and she takes it.

If she doesnt drink it all though remember to clean the bowl straight out as milk has a tendency of going sour xx


----------

